# New Monkees? And they even had a car? Wow...



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

It’s not a surprise when companies try to associate themselves with what’s “new” and “cool”. While modelling in the 2020’s might not be quite so fixated on this, there was a time when modelling was a more general hobby and companies did try to ride the coat tails of profitable and hoped-to-be profitable enterprises.

There are lots of kits of vehicles from famous TV shows produced from the ‘60s to the ‘80s, so it really comes as no surprise that Monogram also decided to produce a kit from the much-hyped “New Monkees” TV show that aired in 1987. Sadly, Monogram’s bet didn’t pay off, and the New Monkees Mustang GT Convertible doesn’t carry the same cultural weight as the original Monkeemobile, Knight Rider’s KITT or even Magnum PI’s Ferrari 308.

However, they did indeed kit the New Monkees Mustang, and I came across one last year at an antiques store. It was so weird, such a piece of ‘80s kitsch, that I had to get it. Now you can check out what you might have missed back in the day at the link below!









Monogram 1/24 “New Monkees” Mustang GT Convertible


There’s a reason that they say something is “a hard act to follow”. History has shown, time and again, that trying to succeed by capitalizing on the success of something similar just doesn’t work. …




adamrehorn.wordpress.com


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

i've never heard of this blatant cash grab, but props for Monogram to rebox their mustang to carry the license. i guess this is one of those things they thought would be huge.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The marble effect I see matches the wrap (?) on the body but yes seems odd to have all the other pieces done in the same way!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought I'd heard of everything really stupid from the 1980s but somehow I totally missed the "New Monkees."

Can't say the car does much for me. The 1980s Mustangs weren't much to brag about in the looks department. It really needed the George Barris touch.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

StarshipClass said:


> I thought I'd heard of everything really stupid from the 1980s but somehow I totally missed the "New Monkees."
> 
> Can't say the car does much for me. The 1980s Mustangs weren't much to brag about in the looks department. It really need the George Barris touch.


Man, every decade has so much stupid you can never see it all! 

I don't mind those Mustangs; better than the '79s, but not as cool as a '76 King Cobra or Ghia, that's for sure. 

I think it needs the "Peterbuilt touch" to be honest, but that's just me.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't recall hearing about this show and the Mustang. The original Monkee mobile was a modified Pontiac GTO from MPC and looked a hell of a lot cooler.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I remember this show. A rehash of NBC's '66 fall season since it premired the same season as Star Trek the Next Generation, in syndication. This followed the Monkees 20th Anniversary tour the year before. Goes to show that they had run out of ideas even in the 80's.


----------



## 88cruise (Oct 7, 2020)

Faust said:


> It’s not a surprise when companies try to associate themselves with what’s “new” and “cool”. While modelling in the 2020’s might not be quite so fixated on this, there was a time when modelling was a more general hobby and companies did try to ride the coat tails of profitable and hoped-to-be profitable enterprises.
> 
> There are lots of kits of vehicles from famous TV shows produced from the ‘60s to the ‘80s, so it really comes as no surprise that Monogram also decided to produce a kit from the much-hyped “New Monkees” TV show that aired in 1987. Sadly, Monogram’s bet didn’t pay off, and the New Monkees Mustang GT Convertible doesn’t carry the same cultural weight as the original Monkeemobile, Knight Rider’s KITT or even Magnum PI’s Ferrari 308.
> 
> ...


Faust, 
Thanks again for telling us modelers about it,& providing all the great box photo's, instruction sheet pics, & shots of the model kits Mustang pics. Cool touch. and I think that the so called "swirl look" was an attempt by Monogram to trick customers into buying the kit. Some thing new & never before done to model plastic. Look you don't even have to paint it if you don't want to. Yes, it was a promotional cheap Monkee's tie-in to be sure of. And Monogram, probably thought & hoped that it would sell some model kits for them as a Fad & be a quick cheap hit for them.They were probably trying to figure out the next hot item, Cool TV Show of the genre, 80s' hype. & thought that the NEW Monkees Mustang & TV Show would be a Hit & sell some model kits for them. But, the new band & the car was a flop & didn't take. I don't even remember this kit from the 80s', or this revamped TV Show either for that matter. & the band didn't look that great. But, they were deffinately an 80s' band that's for sure. No decals provided either. Come on Monogram. Now that's a low blow & not right. Maybe they didn't want to pay for the rights to the new logo. But, no license plates? Man, were they trying to skirt by. 88 cruise


----------



## 88cruise (Oct 7, 2020)

irishtrek said:


> Don't recall hearing about this show and the Mustang. The original Monkee mobile was a modified Pontiac GTO from MPC and looked a hell of a lot cooler.


If memory still serves me correctly didn't Dean Jeffries take a 1966 Pontiac GTO hard top model & turn it into the customized aformentioned MONKEEMOBILE complete with a targa Type Wrap around Canvas beige top originally done in white canvas for the first season. & it was painted according to Dean Jeffries in LIP STICK RE for the MONKEE KIDS. 88 cruise


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I do not know, all I remember about the car is what I posted months ago. You could always google monkee mobile.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

According to this article there were 2 GTO convertibles obtained from GM for Jefferies with the help of George Tetoff (MPC).






The story of the Monkeemobile


Fifty years ago, a 'mutant' Pontiac GTO became the hero car for an unexpected hit show




driving.ca


----------

